

Ask HN: Early Stage Startup Product Advice - brianliou91

We are trying to figure out how to increase engagement on our website. In talking to our users that have created accounts, they always say that they are very interested in using our product and they are planning to use it but they have not yet because they are busy and don&#x27;t have the time. Does that mean our product doesn&#x27;t solve a strong enough problem? Is this a UI&#x2F;UX issue? Product is similar to HackerRank. Help plz!
======
sharemywin
The latest start school video talks about the magic moment for your product.
when the user uses your product and they get it. have you defined it for your
site. for facebook it was having 10 friends.

~~~
brianliou91
Thanks! Which particular speaker was this?

~~~
chrisked
Alex Schulz from Facebook. Also check the additional reading and videos.

------
kylelibra
The first place I'd look would be the UX around your onboarding process and if
it encourages immediate use of the product. Without further details it is
tough to say.

~~~
brianliou91
Thanks for the help! Is there other details I can provide to get more advice?

